# Variation/s on 37 form ala Galante



## pakua (Aug 11, 2004)

Our Sifu trains the 37 posture form, very similar to that which Dr Galante has in his pix in his book. But it's not identical and I can't find it described on the net anywhere. I can't really describe the differences, which are quite minor, but I'd love a reference for home use.

Anyone know of any variations documented anywhere please?


----------



## clfsean (Aug 11, 2004)

pakua said:
			
		

> Our Sifu trains the 37 posture form, very similar to that which Dr Galante has in his pix in his book. But it's not identical and I can't find it described on the net anywhere. I can't really describe the differences, which are quite minor, but I'd love a reference for home use.
> 
> Anyone know of any variations documented anywhere please?


Try Cheng Man Ching's "13 Treatises on Tai Chi Chuan"... it should be in the back of that.


----------



## Empty Fist (Aug 11, 2004)

I study the William CC Chen short form which was derived from Cheng Man Ching's form. Master William CC Chen was a senior student of Master Cheng Man Ching. Master William CC Chen included some postures from the Yang long form which were missing from Master Cheng Man Ching's 37 posture. Yang short form. Here is Master Chen's website:

http://www.williamccchen.com/


----------

